# Maize vs rice as dog food filler



## samlf (9 July 2013)

I am always on the lookout for a better alternative to their current food. 

They are currently fed james wellbeloved, which although isn't technically the best, it is when you take into account that I have to avoid eggs and cereals so other brands such as burns etc are out the window.

I have come across a brand called Auturky which is very similar to JWB but instead of rice as the filler it has maize. Is that going to cause any problems? 

It is half the price of JWB and fulfils all other aspects that I am looking for. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2013)

Maize/corn can bring skin irritation and can make a dog 'hot'. Much more so than rice.

Have you tried Fishmongers or Wainwrights fish and potato from Pets at Home, or Skinners duck and rice or salmon and rice?


----------



## Cedars (9 July 2013)

No idea if they're suitable but look at the Symply food x


----------



## s4sugar (9 July 2013)

Symply foods contain egg and are not as good as they pretend to be.


----------



## samlf (9 July 2013)

thanks CC that was what I was concerned about. 
Didn't like the idea of the fishmongers as it has added sugars. 

The skinners field and trial looks suitable. Seems a bit strange that they are all different prices though.

Cedars - the symply range are the same price as JWB so not much point switching. Thanks for the recommendation though.


----------



## vieshot (9 July 2013)

My partners dog was recently tried on Markus muhle which uses maize. He ate it three times, got badly constipated and refused to touch anymore. Would never touch a maize based food.

If raw isn't an option for you then Eden or Applaws are good.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2013)

Price difference would probably because the fish is more expensive as an ingredient. Fishmongers has a very high fish content for the price.


----------



## irishdraft (9 July 2013)

I have been feeding  Autarky Chicken & herbs for the last 3 months or so, at £16.00 per 15kg it is half the price of burgess supadog lamb & rice that I have fed for 15 years. I have two adult border collies who are very active and I have not really noticed any difference to them, I have recently aquired a terrier pup who is on Autarky puppy who eats up and is growing well but as it happens I have noticed he scratches and chews himself quite a bit but whether thats due to the feed I dont know yet.


----------



## Kallibear (9 July 2013)

Have a look at the Salmon and Rice version of Autarky.  It's filler is rice, not maize. Our lab can't eat the chicken dinner one but is fine on the salmon one. 

These are the ingredient



			Salmon (min 35%), rice (min 33%), oats, chicken fat, yeast, full fat linseed, alfalfa, prairie meal, peas, unmolassed beet pulp, dicalcium phosphate, mannan oligosaccharides, milk thistle, marigold, nettle, seaweed, blackcurrant extract, carrot, yucca extract, thyme, beetroot, tomato, peppermint, fennel, paprika, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, oregano & aloe vera (min 0.4% herbs, min 4% vegetables).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## s4sugar (9 July 2013)

Prairie meal is maize gluten.


----------



## Cedars (9 July 2013)

Not my experience s4sugar! And their 'advert dogs' are my dogs' family - unphotoshopped, unaltered, just incredibly healthy beautiful labs.


----------



## s4sugar (9 July 2013)

And obviously not intolerant to eggs as the OP specified. 

I dislike the bull****claims that some companies make. If you have dogs without intolerances you can feed anything with good results, not all of us are so fortunate.


----------



## Triskar (10 July 2013)

www.whichdogfood.co.uk has all the ingredients for most of the dog foods in an easy to compare format.


----------



## 2Greys (10 July 2013)

Not cheaper than JWB though not sure what how feeding amount compares but Millie's wolfheart kibble may suit as can't see maize & is egg free its potato based rather than rice. Have a countyside -Lamb,duck & rabbit and salmon & veg option.
http://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk

My dogs have done well on Skinner's & autarky salmon, prefer to avoid lot of maize though I don't think my dogs have issue with it.


----------



## samlf (10 July 2013)

excellent thanks, will go with auturky salmon and skinners field and trial duck and rice.


----------

